# Shimano FaceBook Live Snook Show, Weds. 5/6



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

On tonight, on FaceBook Live. Capt. Ed Zyak discusses snook tactics. I've fished with Ed multiple times and he is a genuine snook savant. Should be some great tips in the broadcast.

https://www.facebook.com/FishShimanoNorthAmerica/ 

Show is on at 8 EDT or 7 CDT on Wednesday 5/6.


----------



## coardbenson (Mar 2, 2014)

Motivational speaking... Thanks!


----------

